
Washington's version of Silicon Valley startup founders - teleclimber
https://apnews.com/4936bda1a23d402787b73c2a9af21a3d/Washington%27s-version-of-Silicon-Valley-startup-founders
======
spoonie
It's about 18F and I think they mean "flounders" not "founders".

~~~
smacktoward
No, they mean _founders_ , as in the sense of a ship foundering: "to fill with
water and sink."
([https://www.wordnik.com/words/founder](https://www.wordnik.com/words/founder))

That being said, it's still not a great word choice as the multiple meanings
of the word make for a hard-to-parse headline. (IMO.)

